# historical data on home sale prices in GTA and burbs?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

hi,

is there anywhere i can get historical figures on home prices in the greater toronto area and suburbs (e.g. markham)? preferably separated by neighbourhood.

it'd be nice if they have list/sale prices and rental prices for different types of homes (detached, semi, town, condo, etc.)?

thanks!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Funny, I was about to post this.

This site has all current sales as they happen in the GTA. You can look through the archives for older sales, but it's not very efficient. There is an email you can subscribe to for the daily sales by area.

http://tosolds.ca/


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but Royal LePage has a bunch of historical pricing info on their website:

http://www.royallepage.ca/en/media/reports-surveys/survey-of-canadian-house-prices.aspx


----------

